

The Fear of the Unicorn - micahbrich
http://www.micahrich.com/the-fear-of-the-unicorn.html

======
wolanski
I'm still in Warsaw, Poland, Europe. ;)

------
omarsubhi
is a unicorn another term for a jack of all trades?

